# Update on Patraeus et al......



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I thought since we sometimes use this situation as an example, it's good to stay up to date on its twists and turns.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/06/us/from-petraeus-scandal-an-apostle-for-privacy.html?smid=pl-share


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe someone oughta give Mr. Kelly a link to this site, and he could see for himself how "harmless" e-mails could be.


----------



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Another bad outcome.

Moat victim officer bombarded his wife with 100 calls a day before taking his own life, inquest hears - Telegraph


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

It seems that Paula Broadwell is the alpha female in this scenario. 

1. She is the one who has the full on affair with Petraeus.
2. while she is married....
3. and manages to be still married.
4. and saw no irony in getting angry and getting even with another woman who was taking up her AP's time and attention.

Wonder if she has ever bothered to bottle up that mojo and sell it.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> It seems that Paula Broadwell is the alpha female in this scenario.
> 
> 1. She is the one who has the full on affair with Petraeus.
> 2. while she is married....
> ...


I don't know how Paula Broadwel's husband could show his face in public.

Edit: Or how his "wife" can show her face!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Why give a F about anyone in this story?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

thunderstruck said:


> Why give a F about anyone in this story?


Why do you ask?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> Why give a F about anyone in this story?


Nobody, does. However, their behaviors are textbook stereotypes right across the board, thus they unwittingly provide instruction to those with the ears to hear.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

ailiffpai said:


> It seems that Paula Broadwell is the alpha female in this scenario.


The generalissimo is beta and the doctor is gamma (possibly lambda), so Lt. Col. Broadwell may be the _alpha male._


----------

